# Goldis im Winter



## rabe62 (3. Feb. 2013)

Tach zusammen, 

anbei ein paar Schnipsel von meinen Goldis im Teich. 
Die Kamera wurde zwar nicht zu diesem Zweck angeschafft aber nebenbei konnte ich nicht umhin meine Goldis im WInterquartier zu besuchen. 

Ich bin gespannt ob dieim Sommer merklich agiler werden. Im Film musste ich die Gewschwingkeit doch ordentlich hochdrehen um nicht ganz einzuschlafen. 



[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcE_lLETpvw[/yt]


Öhhmmm....  wie bekomme ich das Video eingebettet und nicht als Link angezeigt? _(Edit by Blumenelse: so )_


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hallo Ralf,

sieht doch gut aus 

bis auf den Schmoder 

mfg René


----------



## rabe62 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Blumenelse: Merci. Im Editor gibt es dafür kein Icon? Oder hab ich das nur übersehen?

Rene: Der Schmodder erhöht den künstlerischen Wert des Films! Nackte Fische im nackten Wasser sind noch langweiliger 

Im Ernst, das ist die einzigste Stelle  wo die sich derzeit aufhalten. Leider nicht die fotogenste.


----------



## Vincent97 (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Das hat was ! Die kräftige Farbe vom __ Goldfisch und das träge Grün im Hintergrund 

Mir gefällts!


----------



## axel (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hallo Ralf

Tolles Video 
Ich denk bei dem "Schmodder"  sind auch Sauerstoff produzierende Algen dabei. 
Und vielleicht auch was essbaren für die Fische.


lg
axel


----------



## rabe62 (3. Feb. 2013)

Merci fürs Lob. 
Durch die algen links frisst  sich auch etwas längliches . Vermutlich eine Libellenlarve. 


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Teichdude (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Schönes Video! Hast du das mit einer Unterwasserkamera gemacht? Sind die Dinger arg teuer? Freue mich über eine kurze Info!

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
der Teichdude
----------------


----------



## Golo (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hallo Ralf,

und wie man sieht, wird auch im Winter verdaut... .

Viele Grüße Ralph

Schönes Video!


----------



## rabe62 (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

@dude:  Na ja, Unterwasserkamera wäre zuviel gesagt. Das ist eine GoPro Hero 3 , also eine GunCam die Wasserdicht ist. Entwickelt eher für solche Sachen wie Onboard aufnahmen mit RC-Cars, Fahhrädern etc. pp.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYMjoxcfYw[/yt]

Z.b. weiss man in der Ausführung nicht unbedingt was man aufnimmt, da ein display nur gegen kräftigen aufpreis zu erhalten ist.  Die Steuerung erfolgt über wlan mit dem iphone. Leider geht wlan unter wasser nicht. 
Auf Land ist die Kamera für solche Sachen aber spitze.
Kostet derzeit zwischen 280 und 450 euronen. 

@Ralph: Jep. Dafür das deren Stoffwechsel im Winter unten sein soll, kacken die ganz ordentlich.


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hallo Ralf !
Wenn Du deinen Teich mal sanft von den Schmodder reinigen möchtest, dann empfehle ich Dir 10 %ige Aqua Huminsaüre.Sie bringt Dein Teich auf Vordermann,ist gut für die Fische,Pflanzen aber schlecht für die Algen.Der eizige Nachteil,sofern es einer ist,der Teich wird eine Woche braun gefärbt sein,dieser Zyklos unterbricht aber die Vermehrung der Algen, danach wird er klarer.....und klarer......und klarer Du kannst im warsten Sinne des Wortes zukucken und dieser Prozess hält lange an, verbraucht auch keinen Sauerstoff beim "reinigen".
Ich hatte mir es in der Apotheke bestellt. Ob es über das Web geht weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich habe für 35000 l 5l genommen,aber Du kannst es eigentlich nicht überdosieren.
Weil ich hier im Forum noch der einzigste bin der damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hat,solltest Du mal die Suchmaschine anwerfen und Dich selbst davon zu unterrichten.

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

hallo ron,
hat es da noch keine negative kritik gehagelt?
wenn du so ne chemiekeule in den teich schüttest?
ich frag nur mal vorsichtig, weil ich für alles offen und aufnahmefähig bin, aber mir auch gerne mehrere meinungen dazu anhöre...
mich würde interessieren, was andere teichler dazu sagen und ob wirklich noch niemand anderes,
 mit diesem mittel erfahrungen gesammelt hat???
ron, wie bist du auf die idee gekommen? woher hast du diesen tip bekommen?
und wie lange ist es her, dass du das ausprobiert hast?
ist es allen pflanzen und teichbewohnern gut bekommen?
ich würde mich über eine antwort auf meine fragen echt freuen


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hi Sabine!
Es ist ein natürliches Produkt, es ist Gerbsäure die zB. aus Baumrinde oder Torf gewonnen wird.Wer soll denn da was sagen?Mach  dich doch mal schlau im Web.
Ich hab es doch tatsächlich aus einem BUCH, stell Dir das mal vor.
Tja, entweder man schweigt darüber,oder ich habe so ne Art Vorreiterstellung
Da ich es erst im August angewand habe,würde ich ganz gerne noch sehen wollen ob die Huminsäure auch nach der Winterpause wieder greift.

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

danke ron,
für deine antwort.
ich werde mal , deine winter-frühjahr erfahrungen abwarten... 
ich kam bisher noch nicht dazu , im web zu suchen, wird aber sicher nachgeholt...
das hört sich ja echt interessant an.
bitte, berichte weiter darüber :beten
vielleicht äußert sich ja doch auch noch mal jemand anderes  dazu


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Halloo!
wenn dein Teich"klima" stimmt, braucht man auch nix reinschütten. Egal was es ist.
Auch Algen in einer gewissen "Dosierung" sind wichtig für einen Teich und seine Bewohner.
Sieht vielleicht nicht immer schön aus, soll aber so sein. Ich halte von sowas gar nichts.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Nori (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Seh ich auch so - wer will schon ne steril saubere Folie haben.
Ich hab heuer allerdings das erste Mal etwas mehr Algen als sonst nach der Schmelze der Eisschicht feststellen können - ich denke wenn der Filter ab April wieder läuft wird sich das in 3-4 Wochen wieder erledigt haben.


Gruß Nori (reingeschüttet wird da jedenfalls nichts, auch wenn es "Natur-Pur" wäre und auch besagte Wirkung hätte)


----------



## samorai (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hallo!
Ich bringe hier nur meine Erfahrungen ein.Der "grüne" Belag auf der Folie wird gar nicht dezimiert oder angegriffen.Das Haupt sind Schwebealgen und totes Material.
Wenn euer Teich funktioniert ist doch Klasse, bei mir ist es wahrscheinlich ein Tannennadel-Problem.Diese Nadeln verstecken sich überall am Ufer und nach einen Jahr ist es wunder schöner Humus geworden,obwohl ich jedes Frühjahr alles sauge.Die Nadeln die im Teich landen sind nicht so schlimm,die bekomme ich in den Griff.
Also andere Teiche, andere Probleme.

mfG Ron!


----------



## Lilapause (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Hi, total cooles Video. Mit welcher Ausstattung bekommt man so schöne Aufnahmen hin?


----------



## rabe62 (14. Feb. 2013)

Merci. Siehe #9


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Lilapause (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Goldis im Winter*

Danke schön. Hatte ich übersehen.


----------

